# Homemade Creations >  How to Fix Damaged Leaking Forks - On a Budget (Tutorial)

## AVVG Customizing Studio

*#Restoration*

*In this episode I want to discuss about Damaged Scratched or Rusted Leaking Forks, and How to Fix It on a Budget.*







*Like it? Share to your Friends!* 

*Subscribe to don't miss New Series*

----------

